# Look out, here comes the fuzz!!!!



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Got a couple of cheap fuzz pedals in the mail recently. 
One is a Caline CP-11 Puffer Fuzz (light blue). The other an Aural Dream Purely Fuzz. 
The CP-11 is supposed to be a silicon FF and of the 2 is the most fuzz like. But man o man, the Purely fuzz is a killer dirt pedal. Silicon and LED option. It actually still sounds good through a clean amp. Only gets better when amp is breaking up. 
Anyhow here is a quick demo of these 2 pedals done on my iPhone. Tried to cover all the bases quickly. Clean, dirty, volume rolled off etc. 

Video to follow.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

I'm a bit of a fuzz hound mysef.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Still waiting for the video to finish "processing". Ugh!!!!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Videos finally up!!! 
5 attempts later.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a question, the pedal came with this sticker on the back of it. If this is digital I find it hard to believe. Only other dirt that I have that is digital is the BOSS FZ5. Sounds pretty good, but when you roll back the volume you can hear some unnatural noise. This doesn't seem to do that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I see what looks to be one 8 pin DIP socket (op amp), a pair of 1/4" jacks, a footswitch and a power jack, plus the sundry transistors, caps, diodes and resistors necessary to make an analog fuzz. I see no indication of a microprocessor, which IME has a larger pin count than 8. So I would say the sticker on the back is either a) a mis-translation or b) a generic CYA statement they put on all their pedals, irrelevant of technology used inside.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks. I was hoping that it was just a formality.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I suppose it could be wave soldered to the other side but I don't see any evidence that it's digital either. 
Only way to know for sure is to see the other side of the PCB


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I googled the name and noticed it is listed as an analogue pedal. Also saw that it is suppose to be a copy of a Mad Professor Fire Red Fuzz. Going to have to look into that.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if its a fire red fuzz clone,
its a tweaked big muff-
trannies, diodes, caps, resistors.
not digital in that case.
dunno about that ic tho.
but not digital.

edited post- so i thought id add this-
great playing man.
most demos are laughable.
yur tearing it up for a demo.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Fraser.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Couple new ones I have been toying with. 

Diamond Fireburst. I like it. Sure has a lot of gain on tap. Wish it got a little less gainy. 

Cusack Screamer Fuzz V2. Just got this today but I believe we are going to have a long and fruitful relationship. Three knob and one 3 way switch. Level/Fuzz/Scream and Stock/Asymmetrical/Diode. The one cosmetic design flaw. The put chicken beak knobs on it and because the enclosure is slightly smaller they actually hang slightly over the edge.


----------

